# jam wine



## jerry (Dec 5, 2011)

I made strawberry wine in the past, using fresh strawberries. I seen a recipe using strawberry jam. did anyone ever try making strawberry jam wine? If so, how did it come out? What yeast would be best? Was a bag used to contain the seeds or did they just fall to the bottom? also, would any jam be OK? I just bought Smucker's jam and will give it a try. The first ingredient was strawberry.


----------



## fivebk (Dec 6, 2011)

Make sure you use a good dose of pectic enzyme on that one!!!

BOB


----------



## andy123 (Dec 6, 2011)

<div ="smallfont"="">

http://www.brewplus.com/forum/members/9914.html <div ="smallfont"="">
Your topic made me remember this story;

<div ="smallfont"=""> *Bob Dayes Donut Wine* <hr style="color:#fff; :#fff" size="1"> <div id="post_message_18380">

This story comes from my friends Mike and Susan who spent some time 
in Saint Thomas US virgin islands.As our story unfolds Bob Day, a man of 
simple means, had been repeatedly run off from the dunkin donuts 
dumpster.Repeatedly the manager had to evict Bob from harvesting jelly 
donuts from the dumpster.The manager realizing he was fighting a battle 
he could not win finally began putting the jellys in a bag beside the 
dumpster.Bob would mix the donuts with water place in a trash bag and 
bury neck deep.He had a treasure map of all the bags he'd buried and a 
long straw he would use to take samples to see if it was done yet.I've 
never attempted to duplicate Bob Days recipe but I think it might not be
to bad.


----------

